# Switching from bodybuilding to powerlifting?



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi

I've trained and lived the "bodybuilding" lifestyle for some years now and i'm thinking of switching to power lifting.

Obviously the training is VERY different. I don't want to lose size or definition.

Here is a training regime i've found and thinking of adopting:

This routine is done 4 days per week, such as Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday. Each muscle group will be worked every 3-4 days and each powerlift once per week. But the exact exercises to be used will vary between the two same muscle group days. So all exercises will only be done once a week, with a different exercise that works the same body part done on the opposite day. Such a routine helps prevent the body from adapting too quickly to a given routine.



*The outline will be:*




*
*
Day One: Squat, Upper Back.

Day Two: Bench, Arms, Abs.

Day Three: Deadlift.

Day Four: Bench Assistance, Arms, Abs.



*Day One:*




*
*
Squat

Pause Squats

Barbell Rows

Cable Pulls

*Day Two:*




*
*
Bench

Incline Bench

Curls

Crunches

Bike Ab Exercise

*Day Three:*




*
*
Deadlift

Stiff Leg Deadlifts

Leg Curls

Calf Raises

*Day Four:*




*
*
Band Bench

Close Grip Bench

Reverse Curls Decline Crunches

Reverse Crunches

The main idea here is to follow up each powerlift with one major assistance exercise, then on bench assistance day to do two major bench assistance exercises. The upper back work on squat day offsets the upper back work on DL day. Arms and/ or abs could be done on squat and DLs days instead. But I have found the above split to work best as it keeps each workout about even in length.

How will my body adapt to this?

Will i lose my physique?

Is there a better power lifting routine that i should follow for the transition to power lifting?

All views welcome.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Too much and too complicated IMO.

No way can you Stiff Leg Deadlift, after regular Deadlifts if you give them 100%.

Unless you have recovery like Ronnie Coleman, you will not get stronger each week with all that work.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Looks ok, assuming you have good recovery ability. You should look into WSB though.

Eat roughly as you have been while bodybuilding and your physique will be fine. In fact you may even get mass gains due to doing something new.

You may want to add some delt specific work in there rather than the curls.


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you for your replies. I seem to have overlooked delts.

I'm still putting it all together at this stage before i move over so any adjustments would be great.

I think what i'm looking for is to keep my physique but try a power lifting routine.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Do this instead -

*Monday*

Squats/box squats

Leg Press

Hamstring stuff

Calf raise

Abs

*Wednesday*

Bench/NG bench

Dips

Some tricep stuff

Barbell curls

*Friday*

Deadlifts/powercleans/highpulls

DB rows

Power shrugs

Grip work

Ab work

Well done for seeing the light and coming over to powerlifting - no more dieting, pro tan or posing trunks - Guinness, curry and strength are a whisker away.


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Porky Pie thanks for that. Looks good. Is that in the 3-5 rep range?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

When I changed to powerlifting for a while I grew like a weed, so try it mate:thumb:


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

What I like do is work for 5 reps for every set, with two 5 rep set "working sets" per exercise

For squats this might look like (these are just examples):

60kgsx5

100x5

140x5

180x5

220x5

*260x5x2*

You don't have to go up in 40kgs increments, benching we tend to chuck 10kgs plate on between the big discs, here it'd be

Barx5

60x5

80x5

100x5

120x5

140x5

160x5

180x5x2

If you are getting more than 5 reps in the work sets, its time to move up - only 5kgs (2.5ks each side) a time, though, small steady progressive increases is what we want to see.

Check out www.powerliftinguk.co.uk for advice, support and general abuse


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

big said:


> Looks ok, assuming you have good recovery ability. You should look into WSB though.
> 
> Eat roughly as you have been while bodybuilding and your physique will be fine. In fact you may even get mass gains due to doing something new.
> 
> You may want to add some delt specific work in there rather than the curls.


@Tommo - My Journal has me meandering through learning Westside style training. No offense but your original Programme looking more like a BB'ers attempt at a PL routine. 

Porky's routine is sound. Westside is 2 days heavy (Upper and Lower) and 2 days 'Light' working on speed/technique/weakness


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Porky Pie said:


> Do this instead -
> 
> *Monday*
> 
> ...


 Saves me typing out one, looks good mate:thumbup1:

As far as staying in shape that is not hard you pick your weight class and then stay about 2kg above it using cardio and diet to stay in shape.

Chris Jenkins stays in shape, when i did purely pling i was always in very good shape and most of the top guys out of the super heavy classes are in top shape, however, as Porky pointed out it is very nice not to have to worry about it because a few bad meals will not make your chance of progressing decrease.


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tall. Just read through your journal. Think i've got a a bit more reading to do. There are exercises i've never done before and words i've never heard of. Light days!?

Although i am very interested in this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Tommo said:


> Tall. Just read through your journal. Think i've got a a bit more reading to do. There are exercises i've never done before and words i've never heard of. Light days!?
> 
> Although i am very interested in this.


 If westside interests you do some indepth research as it is complicated!

http://westside-barbell.com/

Read all the articles then you will get a good idea.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Tommo said:


> Tall. Just read through your journal. Think i've got a a bit more reading to do. There are exercises i've never done before and words i've never heard of. Light days!?
> 
> Although i am very interested in this.


You don't have to train the way westside do, Porky's split it a very good 3 day per week split.

Light Days aren't that light, but your working on "speed strength" i.e. being strong and fast.

What exercises in my log have you never done?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> If westside interests you do some indepth research as it is complicated!
> 
> http://westside-barbell.com/
> 
> Read all the articles then you will get a good idea.


I've read everything on there. It's a shame he no longer publishes them on his site


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tall said:


> You don't have to train the way westside do, Porky's split it a very good 3 day per week split.
> 
> Light Days aren't that light, but your working on "speed strength" i.e. being strong and fast.
> 
> What exercises in my log have you never done?


I feel a bit ashamed to list the exercises i've not done before. I thought i was a seasoned trainer. Or perhaps i know them as something else. I know what goodmornings are it's just i've never done them.

Tate press

JM press

Goodmornings

HISE shrugs

Pull throughs

Box squat or any band work

Thanks for all your help, it's been very useful so far.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Tommo said:


> I feel a bit ashamed to list the exercises i've not done before. I thought i was a seasoned trainer. Or perhaps i know them as something else. I know what goodmornings are it's just i've never done them.
> 
> Tate press
> 
> ...


As a BB'er you wouldn't really need to do the above exercises?

All of the above you'll find videos for on YouTube.

HiseShrugs = shrugs with the Bar on your shoulders or on the Calf machine.

Tates / JMs are just tricep builders.

Pullthroughs work the hips/hams/glutes

Box Squat = box to a bench or low box, pause and relax slightly then fire up


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice one thanks.

I'll take a look on YouTube at those.


----------

